# American standard disposal



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Any thoughts on this product. Seen at Costco today (tagging along with my wife). I dont like that collar style.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a waste king rebranded, :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

JERRYMAC said:


> Looks like a waste king rebranded, :whistling2:


And GE, Hobart, Gould and a few others...
Are these Chinese?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I thought Moen bought WK?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

That flange is a one off. I'd stick with the badger


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

1 1/4 hp for 89.99 call your supply house ask them to match the price 

just wait and see how long it takes them to hang up on you


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been approached to install these a couple of times. Not sure how they can claim such a high hp and the discharge is already pretty low on most disposals but this one takes the cake. I told them to return it and heres your badger 5.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

"Terms and Conditions:
1) LIMITED WARRANTY
A. .... There is NO WARRANTY on materials supplied by CUSTOMER."


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Waste king crap


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I've installed a couple of them recently (supplied by customers). They seem ok. Noisy. Definitely not my first choice.


----------

